# Wyndham Bali Hai Kauai



## iowateach (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been offered a free deeded two-bedroom timeshare at Bali Hai. I would be responsible only for maintenance fees every year. I am looking for reasons to accept or decline it. How much have maintenance fees gone up in the past five years? What kind of trade value does it have? I know Hawaii is always in demand, but what kind of trades can I get with it? How hard is it to request an ocean view? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 5, 2009)

There are no ocean views at Bali Hai.  Because the ocean is a distance away, the ocean views are just nil.  I know of someone who said they had a peak of an ocean view, but I don't see how.  

The units are okay, and the fees have gone from $674 five years ago to just under $1K today.


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 5, 2009)

Actually, if you're in the parking lot near the south end (11-13 buildings), you can see the ocean.   But it's not like you're seeing the waves crash along the beaches.


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 5, 2009)

iowateach said:


> I have been offered a free deeded two-bedroom timeshare at Bali Hai. I would be responsible only for maintenance fees every year. I am looking for reasons to accept or decline it. How much have maintenance fees gone up in the past five years? What kind of trade value does it have? I know Hawaii is always in demand, but what kind of trades can I get with it? How hard is it to request an ocean view? Any advice would be appreciated.


Aloha iowateach,
In general, it is better to own in Hawaii if your primary interest is using not trading.  If you wanted to go to Kauai every year and prefer the north shore, then the offer is very reasonable.  Perhaps you want to hold out and insist the current owner pay you? 
If your primary interest is trading, then there are two decision branches.  Weeks or points.  Too many details and calculations for me to write.  
In direct answer to your question and based on your apparent focus on trading, I suggest you take a long time before you answer yes.
Jack


----------



## starlifter (Mar 6, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There are no ocean views at Bali Hai.  Because the ocean is a distance away, the ocean views are just nil.  I know of someone who said they had a peak of an ocean view, but I don't see how.



Yes, this is the picture in question. It was taken from the front porch of Bali Hai room 1823. It was posted as a joke when I said "Oceanview rooms now available at Bali Hai."


----------



## rhonda (Mar 6, 2009)

David,

Are those the Cliffs Club units on the right hand of your shot? (Just trying to determine direction/orientation ...)  Thx!


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 6, 2009)

*rhonda*

I'm not David, but, to me, it looks like the Cliffs Club on the right, with the entrance to the Cliffs Club barely visible.  Looking at the oncoming car, to its right, looks like the entrance to the Alii Kai.

Tony


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 6, 2009)

There are lots of people giving away their timeshares these days.  That doesn't necessarily mean it's a good deal, so I'd look hard and long.  You are asking questions and that's smart.  The main problem with Hawaii resorts is that the maintenance fees are high, so Hawaii resorts are not cost effective exchangers.


----------



## starlifter (Mar 6, 2009)

teepeeca said:


> ...it looks like the Cliffs Club on the right, with the entrance to the Cliffs Club barely visible.  Looking at the oncoming car, to its right, looks like the entrance to the Alii Kai.


Tony-
You are exactly correct on your orientation of the picture.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 6, 2009)

We own at Bali Hai, and believe me, the resort is talking about assessments to get the older units up to snuff with the newer ones.  It will take a lot of cash, so expect something like Vistana in Orlando, about $2K per week owned.  I expect this to come to pass within a year or two.  

Some people on Redweek advertise the Bali Hai units as having ocean views.  Bali Hai doesn't claim to be an ocean view resort, and they keep building enough to block any peeks you might get.

I am anxious to see if they have even started on the clubhouse at Bali Hai.  Such a scam, digging a hole and advertising this as the new pool that will be done in 5 months.  They have been saying that for four years.   It's been a hole for about 3 years now.  What a joke!  That pool will cost us all some money.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 6, 2009)

teepeeca said:


> I'm not David, but, to me, it looks like the Cliffs Club on the right, with the entrance to the Cliffs Club barely visible.  Looking at the oncoming car, to its right, looks like the entrance to the Alii Kai.
> 
> Tony


Excellent -- thank you!  I _thought_ I knew where the shot was taken ... very nice to have confirmation!


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 6, 2009)

teepeeca said:


> I'm not David, but, to me, it looks like the Cliffs Club on the right, with the entrance to the Cliffs Club barely visible.  Looking at the oncoming car, to its right, looks like the entrance to the Alii Kai.
> 
> Tony



It's from one of the brand new buildings that Wyndham built when they purchased the joint on the north side of the property.


----------



## starlifter (Mar 6, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am anxious to see if they have even started on the clubhouse at Bali Hai.  Such a scam, digging a hole and advertising this as the new pool that will be done in 5 months.  They have been saying that for four years.   It's been a hole for about 3 years now.  What a joke!  That pool will cost us all some money.


We were there over Valentines Day Weekend and it is still a hole. There is nothing built.



rifleman69 said:


> It's from one of the brand new buildings that Wyndham built when they purchased the joint on the north side of the property.


Here are the new buildings that he is talking about. The upstairs porch is where the first photo was taken from.


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking at that last picture, I would hate to be sleeping in the second bedroom in those units.   Any cars going out of Cliffs Club and Ali Kai would have their headlights shining directly into your room.

Found a similar occurrence when we first went to Bali Hai back in 2005, we were in an older building (1 or 2) that is right along the same road that is used to enter Cliffs Club and Ali Kai, could hear the traffic of people getting home late and getting up early.   Would think that any of those units would be very very loud or bright.

We usually stay in building 11 or 13 which seems as it's closer to the main roads but is actually quieter since it's set back farther.  The waterfalls drown out most of the noise during the day anyway.


----------



## twgriff (Aug 14, 2013)

*Bali Hai*

We are owners at Bali Hai.  We were there in January and there was considerable construction going on.  I believe they were working on the clubhouse.  In any case the newer, larger pool was closed off.  We do like Bali Hai, and particularly like the north side of Kauai.  You have to walk or drive a short distance to see the ocean.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't own there, nor did I stay there, but we drove through all the wyndham properties when we were there in May.  Lots of construction _seemed_ to be going on at that time.


----------

